# Carob vessel



## barry richardson (May 18, 2019)

Just got the final coat on this, really happy how it turned out, for finish,Ive been using a couple coats of wipe on polly and a top coat of minwax semi-gloss spray, makes a nice satin shine.... and easy.....about 8"x10"

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 16 | Way Cool 8


----------



## phinds (May 18, 2019)

Beautiful job Barry


----------



## Chris S. (May 18, 2019)

Very cool. Love the form. Nicely done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 18, 2019)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 18, 2019)

That’s a beauty, Barry! It’s a very sexy shape!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 19, 2019)

Exquisite! You nailed the finish! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 19, 2019)

More wood from the dump?


----------



## Sprung (May 19, 2019)

Outstanding, Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (May 19, 2019)

Super job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 19, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> More wood from the dump?


Yup, picked up a piece of trunk that I made this and another vase from, life is good

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 19, 2019)

Beautiful work and wood


----------



## Tony (May 19, 2019)

Beautiful piece as always Barry! I love the way the curves flow so smoothly on it. Tony


----------



## woodman6415 (May 19, 2019)

Awesome job .. the shape and finish are outstanding


----------



## Steve in VA (May 19, 2019)

Great job Barry! 

I assume the line that continues down the side (looks like a continuation from the lip, if that makes sense) is something you added? Can you show a detail picture and tell us about the technique? That completes the look!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 19, 2019)

Simple...yet elegant and amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 19, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> Great job Barry!
> 
> I assume the line that continues down the side (looks like a continuation from the lip, if that makes sense) is something you added? Can you show a detail picture and tell us about the technique? That completes the look!


Thanks Steve, you are correct, here a couple of pics from different angles. As far as the technique, I turn a form with a full flare on top, then carve and shape it. the last pic is one ready to be finished turned and carved on. I start shaping by penciling the desired design on the piece, then band saw off the bulk of the waste on the lip, then a coping saw, then rotary tools, rasps, files, card scrapers, anything that works for me...


 

 

 
just noticed, snapped these pics with my phone, looks like it takes better pics than my camera.... what the.....?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## David Hill (May 19, 2019)

Great piece Barry!
I’ve got some pieces that I’m aiming to make a vase or two. Mine won’t have as much color as spalting I think—- need to get some time inbetween home projects.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (May 20, 2019)

Very nice form but your carving took it to a higher level. Your effort was worth it. Makes the piece stand out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 20, 2019)

Great piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 23, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Just got the final coat on this, really happy how it turned out, for finish,Ive been using a couple coats of wipe on polly and a top coat of minwax semi-gloss spray, makes a nice satin shine.... and easy.....about 8"x10"
> View attachment 166209


Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JoshfromPA (May 26, 2019)

That is an amazing piece. The form itself was beautiful to begin with but the wrapped effect is definitely "wow" worthy. 

Perfect execution , thank you for sharing.


----------



## barry richardson (May 26, 2019)

JoshfromPA said:


> That is an amazing piece. The form itself was beautiful to begin with but the wrapped effect is definitely "wow" worthy.
> 
> Perfect execution , thank you for sharing.


Thanks Josh! BTW I take it from your avatar that your a Dead Head?


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 26, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Steve, you are correct, here a couple of pics from different angles. As far as the technique, I turn a form with a full flare on top, then carve and shape it. the last pic is one ready to be finished turned and carved on. I start shaping by penciling the desired design on the piece, then band saw off the bulk of the waste on the lip, then a coping saw, then rotary tools, rasps, files, card scrapers, anything that works for me...
> View attachment 166248 View attachment 166249 View attachment 166250
> just noticed, snapped these pics with my phone, looks like it takes better pics than my camera.... what the.....?


I agree with everyone else, beautiful form and execution!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JoshfromPA (May 30, 2019)

Barry , I am indeed a very avid deadhead. Something about listening to the dead and woodworking really soothes me. There seems to be a special magic there.


----------



## barry richardson (May 30, 2019)

JoshfromPA said:


> Barry , I am indeed a very avid deadhead. Something about listening to the dead and woodworking really soothes me. There seems to be a special magic there.


Yea, I really enjoy the Dead channel on Sirius, the Jam channel too, great shop music


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 11, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> Great job Barry!
> 
> I assume the line that continues down the side (looks like a continuation from the lip, if that makes sense) is something you added? Can you show a detail picture and tell us about the technique? That completes the look!


Following...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 11, 2019)

That's awesome looking. I like the carved edge look going down the side of it.


----------



## TimR (Jun 11, 2019)

Sweet! Love the fold from top to bottom. Very sexy indeed!


----------

